# Makeup For Weddings? Help?



## Classidi (May 7, 2008)

Hey!

So I have done brides and wedding parties at the counter I worked at... But now I got my 1st job doing a wedding in exchange for photos.  
I know I can do the actual makeup.. but I am so used to having everything and anything in front of me... Now I just have my kit which is a good size but I need to get more stuff..

What should I make sure I have?


Plus how about should I do the consulation?

How much time should I leave my self to do the bride and 4 bridemaids? 
and Bride 1st?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 7, 2008)

*Sorry in the advance for the rambly ramble*






*Kit:* I always carry a neutral palette of lip  and eye colors/long-wearing lipsticks, stick foundation, waterproof mascara, etc. Anything that will ensure that the application is "camera-ready". EnKore makeup has a great bridal kit/recommendations on his channel--you'll find what he keeps in his bridal kit at the very end of his "My MAC Collection Pt 1" video on YouTube.

*Consultation:* I usually schedule the girls at least a month or two before the wedding to discuss colors and ensure that both the girls and myself are within our comfort zone when it comes to the look they want to achieve. Sometimes brides will bring a photo of her dress so you can create a look that reflects her style and personality. My last bride had a very old hollywood style dress so I did dramatic smokey eyes, soft blushing cheeks and a neutral lip with 40s style hair to match. Another bride I had wanted a much more subdued look. To each her own, right? After the consultations, that's when I present and have them sign my bridal contract. Pricing is up to you of course.

*Schedule:* I usually allow myself 20 minutes for each bridesmaid and a full hour for the bride. I prefer to do the bride first, then touch her up one last time after I finish with the rest of the party.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Classidi (May 7, 2008)

Thank you so much!! Thats awesome!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 8, 2008)

You're very welcome, happy to help! And good luck on your gig


----------

